# What's the worst thing you've ever done?



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Oddnet said:


> You seem to be a fierce female human Warrior. What does the black leather outfit and helmet empower within you?


Not really, darling. I just wish to be left alone / in solitary + peace.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

This is how you know weak people are fucking pussies. Ugh.

I've never been in a physical fight in my life, and the worst "bullying" I've ever done is whispered "ha ha" in a girl's ear when I was like 8 and I hated her for something she did to me, but can't remember what. But I felt really bad afterwards because she cried so hard. 

Never stolen money for drugs, never stolen anything much tbf, except like 50p off my parents when I was like 12 to buy a kinder egg (chocolate egg for those that don't know.) 

But I will verbally attack anyone who fucks me off enough, and that's after months of the pussy pricks pissing me off to try and show how "fearless" they are, or get a reaction out of me.

YET, I am considered a horrific bully, which is weird considering the pussies I verbally attack still want to befriend me after anyway. Yeah, some "bully" .

Yet some girl *sets her pets on fire* and everyone's like "AWWW BUT SHE'S SO SMART"

#sodonewithpussies.
#oifagboidon'twastemytime.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

there was this local serial killer [arthur shawcross] who took the fall for me
THATS RIGHT RPD, JUST KEEP A THINKING OLD ARTY IS GUILTY


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> I don't think most people could. I know it really bad. I am basically a murderer. I think maybe I should turn myself into the police .I hate self so much and people need to protected from me.


ya know pips
if we joined forces we could terrorize society
it's survival of the fittest baby
just thinning out the herd:laughing:


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

All the really bad things I've done happened before I finished primary school. 

One day when I was in kindergarten I ripped one of the girls' notes and made her cry. Then when we had to return to the classroom I stuck her hand in the doorjamb. Her hand bled for the rest of the day and I didn't see her for what remained of the week, but the teacher gave me a harsh scold and made me apologize. I didn't.

During primary school I spent my holidays with my siblings at our aunt's. There we tortured a stray cat in her garden (blindfolded it and tied its paws by rose stems and dangled some meat under its nose).

I also remember I once smashed a fat frog with my foot in the countryside (I cringe every time I remember it).

One day I was playing with my twin and our friend who lived in the same block of flats as us. We were practicing balance on the handrail on the stairs from the block. We were between the first and second floor when I pushed my friend and she went all the way down through the ramps. Fortunately, she only needed plasters for two months afterwards. I didn't realize my mistake until I saw how skeptic and irritated my friend's mother became towards me. Her behaviour made me feel guilty.

I wrote something on someone's car with graffiti spray once.


----------



## Girlyswirl (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't buy the windows program I needed (WindowsXP) to run Photoshop 7
and ran along as if it were okay to continue using the 30 day trials for years.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Abusing my pets both physically and emotionally. As soon as I entered high school, I felt guilty and thought "I shall abuse humans instead"......luckily, I've never done this. It was just a dark thought.


----------



## MisteurFox (May 21, 2016)

I used to go out at night and do dumb shit. I remember plucking out each and every plant out of someone's garden and leaving the stuff in front of the door. I also opened the window to someone living in a basement to slide a water hose inside, which I left pouring all night. I sneaked into multiple backyards just to place sprinklers in dumb places. I've set fire to my school's container, it burned all night and all the windows above it exploded. I've set fire to many containers and trash cans, too, sometimes right in front of everyone. Broke lots of windows. Threw beer bottles at passing bus. Threw dirt on hanging clothes. I'd sneak around the school during lunch and hide porn magazines in little kid's backpacks.

I've also emptied a paint bucket on a car then added cat litter on top. I would also sometimes run on parked cars and smash the roof in with my feet. I've lit a few trees on fire, too. 

I've also stole accounts from MapleStory, an online game, by making a deceptive "hacking" website. I'd convince people to send me their login details, telling them I'd "install" hacks on their accounts. Then I'd just take everything from their inventory and leave their character naked.

Ehh...at least I've never hurt anyone.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

MisteurFox said:


> I used to go out at night and do dumb shit. I remember plucking out each and every plant out of someone's garden and leaving the stuff in front of the door. I also opened the window to someone living in a basement to slide a water hose inside, which I left pouring all night. I sneaked into multiple backyards just to place sprinklers in dumb places. I've set fire to my school's container, it burned all night and all the windows above it exploded. I've set fire to many containers and trash cans, too, sometimes right in front of everyone. Broke lots of windows. Threw beer bottles at passing bus. Threw dirt on hanging clothes. I'd sneak around the school during lunch and hide porn magazines in little kid's backpacks.
> 
> I've also emptied a paint bucket on a car then added cat litter on top. I would also sometimes run on parked cars and smash the roof in with my feet. I've lit a few trees on fire, too.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL almost too funny to believe, im dying from laughter! :laughing:


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Most of the "bad" things that I've done have been in an online context.

1. Frauded a company for personal gain. 

2. Actively break most terms of service of & destroy an online game's economy for personal gain. 

3. Middlemanned the sale of a website's database, the buyer would go on to use it maliciously.

That's all that comes to mind for now.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Edit: Nevermind, no need for in-criminalizing evidence :tongue:


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

Stabbed a coworker in the back with a pen. The poor guy bled all over his shirt. In my defence he got three warnings to stop provoking me before it happened.

Not my finest moment....


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I stabbed a kid in the face with a shiv once. Broke another kids arm but it was mostly an accident. 

This one kid punched me in the nose by surprise so I waited until later when I caught him tying his shoe and I kicked him in the face so hard he almost flipped over.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I've done two hit and runs on two separate cars in the middle of the night, and I didn't leave my name and insurance with them.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> thanks :sad:


I think she was being sarcastic.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope most people are joking here or we could easily throw a psychopath party.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I think she was being sarcastic.


Thanks, I realised that after. I think what I did is really bad but I also have OCD/obsessive thoughts about major past mistakes so I can get very overwhelmed when those thoughts take over and likely blow it out of proportion even though I do still think it was really bad.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Probably throwing a big rock on my friend's toe when we were about 6 and I was angry. His mom told my mom I could've broken his toe and maybe I need therapy. lol. 

(Does it count as morally wrong if you're not of the "age of reason"?)


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Probably throwing a big rock on my friend's toe when we were about 6 and I was angry. His mom told my mom I could've broken his toe and maybe I need therapy. lol.
> 
> (Does it count as morally wrong if you're not of the "age of reason"?)


Since you were 6 you get the free moral pass of egocentrism lol

some people dont get rid of that until adulthood but its rare D:


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Does it count as morally wrong if you're not of the "age of reason"?


I think I was experimenting back in kindergarten, too.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

lolalalah said:


> I think I was experimenting back in kindergarten, too.


Ha. Well it's funny, there wasn't a point in my life where I developed a sense of ethics/right and wrong. I felt guilty when I did that even though I was only 6 and I don't know if my moral reasoning is any better now than it was then, I just feel like there are greater consequences if I act on things like that.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> Thanks, I realised that after. I think what I did is really bad but I also have OCD/obsessive thoughts about major past mistakes so I can get very overwhelmed when those thoughts take over and likely blow it out of proportion even though I do still think it was really bad.


It is bad, I won't argue with that but you're a very nice person to feel sorry for it, nowadays people are usually insensitive when it comes to others and hypersensitive when it comes to them. You could have done much worse. Trust me.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Can't share


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Murdered a defenceless porcupine by clawing it savagely and leaving it - on the side of the road - to die alone in agony. ^


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I hope most people are joking here or we could easily throw a psychopath party.


Ill bring the cake. Hope no one minds, I stole it when I was breaking and entering...... and littering.....

ok jk about the littering part


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Girlyswirl said:


> I didn't buy the windows program I needed (WindowsXP) to run Photoshop 7
> and ran along as if it were okay to continue using the 30 day trials for years.


Never bought Windows or any software, always pirated and still do. Never bought digital songs and movies, pirated them too.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Never bought Windows or any software, always pirated and still do. Never bought digital songs and movies, pirated them too.


I didnt even pirate windows....I just installed it without activating and then somehow windows 10 kept giving me free upgrades which provided a activation key somehow?!!?!? lol 3 different times...

Still using those same windows 10 copies from months and months ago


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

omit post


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Another Lost Cause said:


> There's one incident in my life I wish I could utterly purge from my thoughts, something that's really really bad, but was accidental. Let's just say there are a lot of people out there that want me dead right now.


I'm pretty curious what this could be.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm pretty curious what this could be.


theres usually only one type of accident that is prevalent and common everywhere which will make a lot of people want to kill you regardless of it being a mistake. not trying to assume, but just saying....


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

omit post


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Cheating in Russian lessons for 2 years


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ, all you animal killers out there. Fuck.



huhh said:


> I was fighting a guy whos brother slapped me because of some bullshit,(we where on friendly terms moments prior) and when i was sitting on top of the dude i came to my senses just when i was going to throw a punch and asked him "why the fuck are we fighting man?!?" and he was totally lost and defeated but just rambled stuff like "fuck you" so i kinda shrugged and decided that i might as well take a few punches or something of the sort. I can't say that i feel bad about it either, i'd do it again.


For a second I thought this was going to turn into gay porn. Kind of disappointed.
@*Sensational*

This one goes out to you:







Blind Traveler said:


> I dont know if I want to share mine....When I was 18ish I broke multiple laws one night in a crime spree done simply for the fun/thrill.
> 
> Committed multiple felonies.
> 
> ...


I want details, and I want them now!

*****

As for me, worst things I've ever done, in chronological order:

a) My first kiss and hookup was with my high school best friend's ex in senior year. I justified it because she was the one who broke up with him (over Facebook too!) and they had only been dating for like three months and half the time she was telling me about how she wanted to cheat on him. But she was REALLY upset when she found out. Now of course I just see it as petty high school bullshit but at the time I literally remember thinking "Well, shit, I'm now officially a horrible person." I thought all my friends would disown me but they actually just like congratulated me on it LOL which I still find bizarre. High school best friend and I resumed our friendship a couple of months later but she still secretly resented me for it thereafter until our friendship ended.

b) I used to physically abuse my husband which I have written about before on PerC. Once I pointed a knife at his chest because he dropped my toaster waffles into the trash by accident. Another time I hit him with an extension cord. I didn't see it as abuse because he was bigger and stronger than me, but it was. That is all in the past now. I was insane back then. I still am insane but not as much.

c) Last year I had a two-week "emotional affair" with this 18-year-old I met on the borderline personality disorder Reddit group. So basically we were both completely insane to begin with and it went pretty much like you'd expect. At first I wanted to just be friends and tried to set firm boundaries about that, seeing as I was in a relationship. However not only did he not want to take no for an answer, but also we had like this insane chemistry and we had a ton of stuff in common and then it turned out he was REALLY hot (and no he wasn't catfishing, we talked over video chat). And I became as obsessed with him as he was with me. It was a thrilling and exhilarating thing. I literally have never had such strong feelings for a person before or since. He was really into the dominant/submissive thing and that added to it also.

I literally considered leaving my husband (then-fiance) and like traveling to fucking Rhode Island to see this dude. It was crazy! I don't even know if the name he used was his real name or anything (it was a very common name if it was, so, pretty much impossible to look up).

Eventually after constant intense emotional rollercoaster fighting and being in "love" and fighting and being in "love" and him love-bombing me one second and then discarding me the next I was like "I need to not be a cheating and life-ruining whore, and I need to gtfo of this before one of us commits suicide, what the fuck is wrong with me" and we had one final horrible fight and that was that. I would have been ok just being friends but you guys already know that would have been impossible. I was devastated as fuck but I forced myself to get over it.

Anyway that's not really the part I feel guilty about. The part I feel guilty about is that he had told me multiple times that he planned to kill himself in November 2015 if his life hadn't improved by then. His last Reddit post (yes I kept Reddit stalking him, don't judge) was in November 2015. So like he maybe possibly killed himself and I will never have any way of knowing (unless he starts posting on Reddit again or reappears on the chat we used to talk on). It seemed like his life was moving in a positive direction after we stopped talking, going by his Reddit posts, but who knows. I don't think I caused him to kill himself or anything as egotistical as that, but I definitely did not help matters. Like what the fuck was wrong with me, I was the older and therefore supposedly more mature person and I didn't put a stop to it. He was already fucked up and broken enough and I probably just made it worse. To be honest with you guys...I still feel love for him. Is that insane? Of course it fucking is! I don't know, dudes. I knew I should have been logical and cut it off before it began but the feelings were just too overwhelming. Even now I wish with all my heart that I knew that he was ok.

To this day I can't listen to this song without thinking of him. We were both huge grunge fans and these lyrics pretty much sum up that period of fucking insanity that occurred. We had actually discussed it before how much this song was like our relationship.

* *














Honestly y'all, writing about this shit makes me realize how dead I have become inside and how that was one of the only times where I felt like I was truly alive and living my life according to what I truly wanted. I don't know. It's too late to change the path I'm on.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

dragthewaters said:


> I want details, and I want them now!
> 
> *****


MMMM I dont know about that one....its not in my best self-interest lol.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Blind Traveler said:


> Ill bring the cake. Hope no one minds, I stole it when I was breaking and entering...... and littering.....
> 
> ok jk about the littering part


Fair enough. C'mon in.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

bubblePOP said:


> I've done two hit and runs on two separate cars in the middle of the night, and I didn't leave my name and insurance with them.


*Lmaoo! * I am a rather careful driver; however -- thus remind(s) me of a specific event a car (&) mines _collided_ (&) I _served _the fuck out of there when these humanoid(s) pulled over lmao.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Interesting thread. Perhaps a good rule for it tho would be "no judging". 

Since there's already two people here calling some of the posters psychopaths which will kill this thread probably as fast as it started.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Aridela said:


> This thread makes me feel so vanilla :frustrating:


I know right, more so than the sex dungeon thread..lol.



Blind Traveler said:


> theres usually only one type of accident that is prevalent and common everywhere which will make a lot of people want to kill you regardless of it being a mistake. not trying to assume, but just saying....


When you put it that way, I can think of two and they are somewhat related.


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

Giving myself an eating disorder on purpose.. jeopardizing myself is such a betrayal considering all I've been through..


I'm not too bad of a person. I guess I've stolen money from boyfriends and fuck buddies and i made out with somebody who had a girlfriend.. but whatever..


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

INFPsyche said:


> Giving myself an eating disorder on purpose.. jeopardizing myself is such a betrayal considering all I've been through..
> 
> 
> I'm not too bad of a person. I guess I've stolen money from boyfriends and fuck buddies and i made out with somebody who had a girlfriend.. but whatever..


Is that an Fi thing do you think? Thinking the worst things are things you've done to yourself? Coming into this thread, the first things that came to mind were things I did that were self-destructive/against my own self-interest (I have Fi too but it's tertiary).


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Is that an Fi thing do you think? Thinking the worst things are things you've done to yourself? Coming into this thread, the first things that came to mind were things I did that were self-destructive/against my own self-interest (I have Fi too but it's tertiary).


Nah.. I think realizing it, for me, has come with age.. I've been able to look back and think 'wow the worst thing i did was to myself'. I mean, I've never purposely hurt another person and put their lives in jeopardy on a daily basis, I've never verbally or psychologically abused somebody.. It's just common sense..

I actually think Fi would think they're horrible people and only think of the bad things they've done to others. I think Fi's feel remorsefully to a fault and will over think their horrible actions and feel tremendous guilt over the things they've done, often over exaggerating it.. at least my type would (infp)..

That's the way i USED to think and is probably why i hurt myself for so many years. Maybe Fi's have a higher tendency to hurt ourselves than Fe and that's why we're able to pick those incidences out so easily??.. I think Fi's have a tendency to turn in on themselves and our feelings fester which can lead to negative actions..

So yea, i don't naturally think of the horrible way i treat myself but FACTUALLY it's true and i think that's common for us to take things out on ourselves..


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> It is bad, I won't argue with that but you're a very nice person to feel sorry for it, nowadays people are usually insensitive when it comes to others and hypersensitive when it comes to them. You could have done much worse. Trust me.


Ah I'm an idiot I only just realised that I wrote 'I threw a champagne' instead of 'I threw a champagne _bottle_'. Maybe that's why people were being sarcastic


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Interesting thread. Perhaps a good rule for it tho would be "no judging".
> 
> Since there's already two people here calling some of the posters psychopaths which will kill this thread probably as fast as it started.


I only saw one person doing that, not two....I hope youre not referring to me, I was responding ironically to it to make the issue die by playing it off facetiously before someone else responded, I did by acting as the psychopath, but by playing the statement off as a joke, considering a lot of my past and some of my answers could've been described as containing psychopathic behavior.

Yes it might have been judgmental to call people psychopaths but I didnt see anyone directly referenced so I would say it wasnt so much an issue of targeting people and diagnosing them, but an expression of surprise. 

People should try and refrain from commenting in a manner that puts others down though, you are right on that. and be more careful as some people are probably sensitive to the nature of their past mistakes which they are openly admitting.

I may not care if someone criticizes me, but I wont speak for others


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> Ah I'm an idiot I only just realised that I wrote 'I threw a champagne' instead of 'I threw a champagne _bottle_'. Maybe that's why people were being sarcastic


No I think that they really didnt think it was that bad of a thing you did. I personally didnt think that much of it, but I mean I wasnt there so I cant really picture the scene or anything of shock.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> Ah I'm an idiot I only just realised that I wrote 'I threw a champagne' instead of 'I threw a champagne _bottle_'. Maybe that's why people were being sarcastic


I think they realized it was a bottle since you said it could have broken and hit him or smth of this sort.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Blind Traveler said:


> No I think that they really didnt think it was that bad of a thing you did. I personally didnt think that much of it, but I mean I wasnt there so I cant really picture the scene or anything of shock.


Well, the broken glass could have reached him in which case any person who loves the other will be very sorry and worried for that behaviour. But yeah, could be worse.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Well, the broken glass could have reached him in which case any person who loves the other will be very sorry and worried for that behaviour. But yeah, could be worse.


Maybe it was just because I said I meant to throw it at the floor rather than actually hit him and if I'd meant to hit him people would think it was way worse.. But yeah I agree it's still really bad anyway and I think it is a big deal. Also throwing anything in a fit of anger or just throwing anything in reaction and being out of control could be scary anyway but it happened to be a dangerous object which could have seriously injured him. I don't think the fact that it didn't injure him (luckily) makes it anyway better as it doesn't change the act itself...


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I know right, more so than the sex dungeon thread..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> When you put it that way, I can think of two and they are somewhat related.


yes but they affect the same quantity....am i right?


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Blind Traveler said:


> I only saw one person doing that, not two....I hope youre not referring to me, I was responding ironically to it to make the issue die by playing it off facetiously before someone else responded, I did by acting as the psychopath, but by playing the statement off as a joke, considering a lot of my past and some of my answers could've been described as containing psychopathic behavior.
> 
> Yes it might have been judgmental to call people psychopaths but I didnt see anyone directly referenced so I would say it wasnt so much an issue of targeting people and diagnosing them, but an expression of surprise.
> 
> ...


I won't say who I referred to as I don't want to give said people the opportunity to turn this into a thread about them. 

The bolded is exactly what I mean.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> Maybe it was just because I said I meant to throw it at the floor rather than actually hit him and if I'd meant to hit him people would think it was way worse.. But yeah I agree it's still really bad anyway and I think it is a big deal. Also throwing anything in a fit of anger or just throwing anything in reaction and being out of control could be scary anyway but it happened to be a dangerous object which could have seriously injured him. I don't think the fact that it didn't injure him (luckily) makes it anyway better as it doesn't change the act itself...


I'm pretty sure everyone else on this forum did much worse stuff lol or at least most of them


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Blind Traveler said:


> People should try and refrain from commenting in a manner that puts others down though, you are right on that. and be more careful as some people are probably sensitive to the nature of their past mistakes which they are openly admitting.
> 
> I may not care if someone criticizes me, but I wont speak for others


Personally I Dont give a fuck. Just for the record. :happy:


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

@November Has Come

I was speaking more in terms of forum rules agreeing with him.... as its more or less accurate....

But guess how many fucks I give? Enough to make this post obviously....but thats about the extent of it.:dry:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

@November Has Come
@Blind Traveler

Hah! I give the most fucks of all. I win!


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

God damn, these people make me feel like I'm innocent as heck.

The worse thing I have done is not feed my hermit crabs and iguana when I was younger because I didn't want to feed them to the point of dying.
I 'bullied' a kid when I was younger because he had balls of steel, actually.

There are quite a few times where I manipulated a few of depressed female's feelings just to see how I could go.

Other than that, I always feel bad and feel like I am destined to go to prison if I commit terrible things.


----------



## Arunmor (Jun 25, 2016)

Done a lot of bad things  never got into prison so i guess not "that" bad but still )) Always believed that i was doing it for good causes though.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone else on this forum did much worse stuff lol or at least most of them


You mean on this thread? Btw I didn't make this thread as a competition/comparison to make myself feel better as it wouldn't have that effect on me anyway just to be clear. I just thought it would be interesting.

Also, I was expecting more people to say things like cheating (infidelity) and emotional/verbal abuse or stealing. I know some people said that stuff but don't think anyone has admitted to cheating on a partner yet. More people said physically violent things from their childhood than I expected which is interesting.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Blind Traveler said:


> @November Has Come
> 
> I was speaking more in terms of forum rules agreeing with him.... as its more or less accurate....
> 
> But guess how many fucks I give? Enough to make this post obviously....but thats about the extent of it.:dry:


I assumed he (giraffe avatar) was talking about l'enfant terrible *jokingly* referring to us as psychopaths. Even if I didn't think she was joking the comment would not have bothered me as I am 100% sure I'm not a psychopath. Maybe the others have paper thin skin though, idk. 

Its all good in the hood :happy:


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

pippylongstocking said:


> What the worst thing you've ever done in your life so far? I mean worst as in most morally wrong but if you can't answer that you can interpret it how you like instead.
> 
> Mine is that I threw a champagne at the floor between me and my boyfriend...but it landed near him and could've injured him as if it wasn't bad enough throwing it anyway.


Well aren't you a badass...:tongue:



pippylongstocking said:


> You mean on this thread? Btw I didn't make this thread as a competition/comparison to make myself feel better as it wouldn't have that effect on me anyway just to be clear. I just thought it would be interesting.
> 
> Also, I was expecting more people to say things like cheating (infidelity) and emotional/verbal abuse or stealing. I know some people said that stuff but don't think anyone has admitted to cheating on a partner yet. More people said physically violent things from their childhood than I expected which is interesting.


I thought about cheating on my girlfriend with a much better looking girl, and I stole cigarettes (once...I was in Vegas away from the Egyptian guy that sold me cigarettes) and a Playboy (once...from a Barnes and Noble :laughing because I wasn't old enough to buy either one. I also stole a cart from Walgreens. I put it in my Ford Escort and drove off. :laughing: That was just for laughs. 

I won't get into the worst thing I've ever done because there are a few things that really make me cringe when I look back on them because of how unethical they were.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

dragthewaters said:


> Jesus Christ, all you animal killers out there. Fuck.


For the record, mine was a joke.

I stole and broke a few things when I was a kid.. I don't think I did anything immoral since I was ten. 

I keep breaking as much immoral laws as possible, which is my moral duty.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

I would love to tell you, but then, of course, I'd have to kill you.


----------

